Ask HN: Think of novel ways AI may not be able to overwrite us - bbunqq
======
clishem
[https://xkcd.com/1263/](https://xkcd.com/1263/)

------
dragonbonheur
Think of novel ways heavier than air vehicles will never be possible.

------
dalke
Keep your write-protect notch covered at all times.

